# It's Foaling Season- Share photos of your Blessed Broodmares



## eagles ring farm (Feb 13, 2014)

Our expectant mares for 2014 are bred to our 31'5" palomino stallion "Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz"

all are A/R...I'm getting so excited to see his 2nd foal crop.







First due 4/2/14 - Our mare "Pooh" Alms Rompin Codys Chera Pooh-Chestnut Pinto 33"






next due- 4/11/14- "Spice" -Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed- 33.5" Perlino






due 5/1/14- Uno Lotus- Palomino Pinto 32"






due 7/7/14- "Coco" Cedar Field Awesome Coco Chanel -not sure if she is bred


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow nice horses





We have two due march


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 15, 2014)

We're expecting two foals (and two miniature donkey foals) this spring.. Both mares are in foal to our main guy Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome A/R






First due is Shadybrook Wind Dancer A/R





And the second is Erica's Can't Touch This A/R


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 17, 2014)

We are anxiously awaiting springtime and foaling as well! We are expecting foals from a few different stallions so I am going to split them into separate posts 

Mares bred to Little Kings Remmington (HOF)





are Maple Hollows Miss Never Miss, Jandts Wanna Pimples, Freedom Hill Farms Fem Faytel, Carrie A Snowflake, Maple Hollows Apaches Belle, Hobbit Hills Shes All That and Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 17, 2014)

Bred to Arions Magnium P I (HOF)






are Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special, Mars Rosebud, and Jandts Pom Pom Chickadee


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 17, 2014)

One mare bred to Maple Hollows Little Bit Of Magic for his last foal as he is now a gelding






Little Kings Electric Lady






and one mare bred to a friend's stallion, EJH Carry On Buck, a 30" buckskin stallion

Kaycee Freckles Playgirl


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 17, 2014)

We have two mares bred to Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo






Maple Hollows Diamond Gal and Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 17, 2014)

These mares are bred to Arions Destinys Magic Trick






Maple Hollows Phlash Of Fireworks, Magic Mans Lollipop, BPF The Divine Major Brewers Miss Em, Dusty Lane Commander Red Bird, Flying W Farms Belle of the Valley, and Maple Hollows Majestic Eve


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 17, 2014)

And last but not least these mares are bred to COH Echo Express






Maple Hollows Ebony Chardonnay, LBFs Gorgeous, Kaycee Strawberry Wine, and Arions Maple Hollows Destiny


----------



## chandab (Feb 17, 2014)

Boy are you going to be busy this foaling season, Melinda; and I can't wait to see the foals from those crosses.

Lori, I just love Lotus; I saw her when she was for sale, and was so tempted, but hubby said I had enough. (I only agree with him during the winter).

Lucky C, love that blaze face mare.


----------



## Tab (Feb 19, 2014)

Lori, I love the pasture pic of your Buzz. He is really beautiful.

This is Barefoot Minis Niobe a few months after being bred (and Rog's backside



)






This is Niobe today approx 220 days gest or thereabouts and the foal is very active!:






Misty Rose Fable of Lexington sire of the foal (better pic):


----------



## amysue (Mar 5, 2014)

I love seeing all of the beautiful pics of everyone's horses. I snapped one of a very pregnant lollipop today. Think theres a baby in there? LoL.
not the best pic of her, she is really a cute little mare. She rides and drives too.


----------



## amysue (Mar 5, 2014)

My black mare, velvet is bred to my palomino stud, my bay and white mare, gypsy is bred to my buckskin stud and the bay and white tobiano with the blaze, whiskey is bred to my silver dapple.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you Melissa

Lucky C - love your Erica mare

Melinda- you have so many exciting crosses coming

Chanda- I thought we missed getting Lotus she was marked sold but sale fell through....so we got lucky I almost took too long talking Art into her

Tab-Niobe- is a beauty and looks like a great cross

amysue- sounds like great crosses

I love seeing everyone precious mares


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 18, 2014)

I have only 1 foal coming.

Sire: Underwood Tiago (silver dapple blanked appy)

My mare: Westwind Bay Lady of Buckoff (bay)


----------



## amysue (Mar 28, 2014)

This is my shetland mare pokey. The test results say she is bred. I dont count my chickens before they hatch...but i think she is bred. Compared to her pic from the day I bought her last August to today, she got a belly.


----------



## amysue (Mar 29, 2014)

This is jane. We bought her with pokey and nelly last august. She has rounded out a bit, still doesn't have a huge belly but she has a bag and is waxing up. Sooo... we'll see what we get.


----------

